# Toddler Flower Headband



## missjawz (Nov 1, 2011)

*Materials:*
1 ball purple worsted weight yarn (CC)
1 ball mustard worsted weight yarn (MC)
1 set US 6/4.0mm circular needle
1 tapestry needle

*Headband Instructions:*

CO (using long tail method) 84 sts in contrast color. Join in the rnd. Knit a few stitches and place stitch marker; switch to MC (The stripes wont line up but we'll cover this with the flower.)

Rows 1-8: K3, P1 in MC. Switch to CC
Row 9: K3, P1 in CC
BO using Outline Stitch Bind Off http://roxtalks.blogspot.com/2009/02/outline-stitch-bind-off.html
Weave in ends.

*Flower Instructions:*

CO 1 st in CC.
Row 1 (RS): kfb (2sts)
Row 2 (WS): p2
Row 3: kfb 2 times (4sts)
Row 4: p4
Row 5: kfb, k2, kfb (6sts)
Row 6: p6
Row 7: kfb, k1, kfb 2 times, k1, kfb (10sts)
Row 8: p10
Row 9: k10
Row 10: p10
Row 11: k10
Row 12: p10
Row 13: k10
Row 14: p10 Break yarn leaving a long tail to sew in neatly; *do not cast off*;leave on needle but don't knit on until row 15.
Make 4 more petals, *do not break yarn on last petal*; make sure all petals are facing the same way.

Row 15: k50
Row 16 k50 Change to MC
Row 17: k50
Row 18: k2tog 25 times (25sts)
Row 19: k2tog 12 times, k1 (13sts)
Row 20: p13
Row 21: k2tog 6 times, k1 (7 sts)
Row 22: p7 cut yarn leaving a long tail for gathering and sewing Thread the yarn onto a needle and insert through remaining 7 stitches twice counter-clockwise. Pull yarn firmly, this will make center firm. Sew up sides.and weave in all ends

Sew on flower be sure to cover the join.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

very cute.


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern. I was one of them that asked for it. The head band is so cute, you do great work. Have a a great weekend


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

FINALLY a KNITTED headband and flower thanks sooooooo much!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

thank you for sharing


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

SO much thanks for including the pictures with the patterns! Now I know what I am making! I can visualize!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Great to have this pattern! You sure did a wonderful job on yours - very pretty!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Absolutely Lovely. Thanks for sharing the flowered headband. My granddaughters will love it.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Yea! Thanks so much!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Love the head band, colors are perfect too! Thank you for sharing


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

knitty said:


> FINALLY a KNITTED headband and flower thanks sooooooo much!


Agree, nice to have a knitted flower! Thanks for the pattern


----------

